# My new mare



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I wanted to introduce everyone to my new endurance prospect.  Yes, I know she is stockier than most endurance horses and not an "ideal" breed (I almost didn't get her for that reason) but she was too great otherwise to pass up. She is approximately 8 yrs old, and 14.1h (my favorite size!). She IS green, but someone obviously took the time to start her right. She is very calm, friendly, intelligent, sensible and very obedient. She likes to move out but doesn't get hot or overexcited. She isn't herd bound - and will ride out alone with no issues. 

It was on a trail ride last week, however, that I realized she was perfect for me. My friends were riding with me on two really big mounts (17h and 16.2h). One of those horses was Wings, my Appendix QH who has a reputation for being the "fastest horse around". He is 19 but still quite energetic and very big strided. So we were all astounded when my little Destiny left him (both of them actually) in the dust! She walked faster, trotted faster, even cantered faster! And even more amazing was the fact that while the other horses (who are technically fit) were huffing and puffing, she didn't even break a sweat! I was completely blown away! 

Anyway, enough of my blabbering - here she is!



















She's got such a soft mouth! I ride her in a french link eggbutt snaffle










In the rain the other day. She loves water!










Lunchtime!










Anyone notice she's got a heart on her girth? <3










Haha - she's a friendly little ******!

-


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She's sooo beautiful, and you can definately sense her lovely/spirited personality - good for you! Have fun with her


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha, yes, she's flashy and she knows it!

A nearby farm hosts a corn maze and haunted trail every fall. On a recent ride my friends and myself decided to explore the haunted trail. It was pretty dark in there (despite it being a sunny day) and a lot of the attractions were covered up, but it was quite entertaining nonetheless. There were a million things to scare/eat a horse. They had never seen anything quite like it (and probably never will again). A lot of my photos turned out blurry but I got a couple to share. 

Destiny bravely led the way the entire time. My friend's warmblood was quite leery but Destiny only spooked at one thing - the barrels. Something about the barrels startled her as we rounded the corner but after we stopped and I let her look at them, she was fine.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I like your colors for her. Good choice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations; she's beautiful!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Very very pretty! What breed is she? Sorry if I missed it in the original post.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Truly beautiful girl you got there and looks to be a real joy to ride. Huge Congrats!!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Riverbelle, she is an American Paint horse Word on the street is she could've been registered but wasn't for some reason. I also got to meet 3 of her relatives (all mares) when I got her. They have a lot more white than she does!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

What a pretty girl you got there and she sounds wonderful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice mare! 
Your Paint has more white than my Paint...
What brand of saddle do you have?


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I love her face. What a pretty girl!


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

She's a real cutie! and from the looks of the pictures a fun loving, friendly personality and Paint Rule too!!!!


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I think she would work out on shorter rides. I also have a non typical horse, a huge 16.2 OTSTB trotter that racks like nobody's business (not the speed racking, which I'm sure he could do, but we do mostly a nice forward rack for trails). I have a double whammy, a big horse and in a region of the US which feels like a horse desert, I can't find any endurance or LD rides and only 1 Competitive Trail event a year.


----------



## nikina (May 5, 2013)

Very pretty girl !!! congratulations


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Luv her! Congrats!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I wish you luck with her!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Idrivetrotters, a lot of the rides around here are mountainous so I am hoping the cooler temps + her muscling will work to our advantage (she is the ONLY horse I tried out that didn't lose her steam going uphill). However I will probably steer clear of more southern (ie hotter) rides unless it is the middle of winter. Incidentally I also acquired a paso fino mare around the same time that I was hoping to use for LDs but turns out she has prexisting laminitis so I am waiting to see if this can be resolved before I consider her a real "prospect".


----------

